# my story, and follicle tracking



## VICKY242009 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

my name is vicky and me and my partner having been trying for a baby for a year and a half now. my fertility doctor tells me i have polycystic ovaries although i dont have any of the symptoms except irregular periods. my patners sperm count is just below avaerage but they said its not bad.

The fertility doctor perscribed northisterone to induce my period so i could start taking 50mg of clomid ( day 2-6 of my cycle) as i didnt want to wait 2-3 months to start the treatment.

i followed the instructions given to me and started the clmoid on day 2 of my cycle, but my period usually lasts about 4-5 days this time it lasted 6-7 days could this be due to the northisterone? my other question is i finished my period on day 7 of my cycle a day after i finished my last clomid pill and i went for my first follicle tracking on day 10 could this be the reason i only had small follicles ( 3 tiny ones on my left and 2 on my right, 1 was 9mm and the other was 10mm) , beacuse its had only been a few days since my period?

The lady doing the scan said she would expect them to be bigger than this on day 10 but i have got to go again next wednesday to see if they have grown anymore. what are the chances of them growing to a size that is good  and can anyone tell me what a good size is?

i am sorry for the long story i just feel so fed up at the mo and just feel like everything we try to do doesnt go right or is more complicated.

any help or advise would be much appriciated 

thank you
kind regards 
vicky 

ps if anyone has any nice success stories, it would be nice to hear them.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

& Welcome to FF  Vicky 
Am sorry to say i am not sure about the effects of clomid but am sure there are alot of ladies out there that know what to say to help you out, glad that you have found us, here you will meet like minded people that will help and support you in your journey whatever the length of time that you are on it. There are many members of FF with a true understanding of what you are feeling at all stages, you will find some appropriate starting points from my Links 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Technical help (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

Please don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatroom support.

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE
All the help and information you will need to navigate your way around the Chat Room

Wishing you Friendship  &    


[size=30pt]If you need any help just ask! 
lol
Lou


----------

